
Resources and Tools for Designers and Developers - giancarlosgza
https://www.colorffy.com/
======
giancarlosgza
️Hiii HN! I'm Gian and with my friend Eli, we are college students very proud
and happy to announce the launch of Colorffy v2.0 after months of hard work!

[https://www.colorffy.com/](https://www.colorffy.com/)

It's a design website, where you can search for color gradients and palettes,
get color codes like hex, rgb, hsl and cmyk. Here are some cool features:

Some cool color gradients and palettes with some color codes like hex, rgb,
hsl & cmyk.

Preview UI elements (buttons, badges, navbars, cards), with differents
gradients, css codes and images downloads.

We have some cool generators like for color gradients, random colors and get
colors from images.

Thanks!

